# Overhaulin...67' gto



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone see that new episode with the 67' GTO. I love that even Chip said the car was untouchable for major modifications, that the designers got it right especially the front end. The only thing they did was remove the front license plate recess from the bumper. Even the custom wheels mimicked the Hurst wheels. Only thing i questioned was the removed the remote mirror and filled in the hole, i thought a rear view was required by law, and these monsters are hard enough to back in with one mirror and the huge blind spots from the sail panels, little lone with no mirrors...


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Are you sure it's a new one? Did not record on my DVR. If it's the dark blue one with the custom Intro wheels and the Butler 455, then yes, I've seen it about 100 times.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

was a rerun but worth watching...

Bill


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Shows how much TV i watch, just caught it on the late night re-runs and thought it was cool that they did'nt chop it up like they do most cars, and he had the utmost respect for the original design.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Chop 'em up, shove 'em out...*

^^^^ "Utmost respect for the original design", except for the original remote mirror. Oh, and the license plate recess. Oh, and the wheels. Oh, and the Butler 455. Oh, and the... Indeed! :lol:


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, if hey took mine and did all that engine swap, wheels, mirror and set it lower, I would be pissed. It would be at the next Mecum sale and I would b looking for another original. Wonder if they would leave my hood tach alone?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*The time draw bond weakens. And so...*

I know. I got to the point where I can't even abide to regard those programs any longer. Oh, sure, it's nice to see the machinery, but when they start desecrating a survivor, it turns my stomach. Like my car stereo. (Cars' original radio was long gone when I got it)- Put a modern stereo in it. With the roof down, you can't see ANYTHING on the display! Nada. *OOOOOOOOO!!!* Stupid crap. Well, at least I am doing the final tweaking on the embodied chronological transference device. I'll not be here long, anyway! I'm so excited!!!  :seeya:


----------



## ClawSS (Apr 23, 2012)

heard this term elsewhere.... 'OverFoosin' :rofl:


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Post op. recovery...*

Durn near stepped in that pie with bare feet! :willy:


----------

